# vote vote week 3 Top 25



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Time to vote again. Voting ends 10pm CDT Monday Nov 26


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

1. UCLA 
2. Memphis
3. UNC
4. Kansas
5. Georgetown
6. Washington State 
7. Duke 
8. Texas A&M
9. Texas 
10. Butler
11. Indiana
12. Michigan State
13. Louisville
14. Tennessee
15. Gonzaga
16. Pitt
17. Clemson
18. Oregon
19. Marquette
20. BYU
21. Wisconsin
22. Ohio State
23. Xavier
24. Villanova
25. Kansas State

Am I forgetting anyone?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Nope, Wisconsin's right there. Might as well preemptively move them up in anticipation of the beat down at Cameron on Tuesday though


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I'm feeling an upset... Wisconsin is too big


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Ahh...I'm trying to do my rankings right now but I'm a bit lost. There's just been so many upsets this week.

As far as your rankings go TM, did you forget about Oregon's loss to St. Mary's? I think you forgot about Butler, too.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Yeah I know, it's crazy. The Salukis game matters too, so I can't finish until that one.

EDIT: Wow, did I really just call the USC vs. Southern Illinois game, "the Salukis game"? How far has that program come?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

dang. i had Butler at #9, then thought that was too high. i copy and pasted them out on accident.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

It does seem high to rank Butler inside the top 10, especially since they did just squeak by Virginia Tech, but they've been very impressive in every other game. They are shooting lights out from deep and are looking to be one of the best offensive teams thus far. I mean, they've scored 75+ points in 4 of their 6 games despite playing at a Princeton like pace. Then you factor in losses by Louisville, Indiana, Tennessee, Michigan St., Gonzaga, etc., and it makes sense to rank them 10th.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

After cruising through the Great Alaskan Shootout, I couldn't justify ranking them below all those teams that lost... Is Pitt seriously that good? They're the only team that I haven't seen or read anthing about. I had to include them cause I had them in my earlier polls and they haven't lost apparently.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I didn't think much of Pitt heading into the season, but they've looked good thus far, although they've only played St. Louis and beaten up on a bunch of cupcakes. Nevertheless, with all that's gone on so far, you're pretty much forced to rank them.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

will change sometime if have time

1-UCLA
2-Kansas
3-UNC
4-Georgetown
5-Memphis
6-Washington State
7-Duke
8-Butler
9-Clemson
10-Xavier
11-Texas
12-Louisville
13-Indiana
14-Marquette
15-Tennessee
16-Pitt
17-Michigan State
18-Texas A&M
19-BYU
20-Oregon
21-Wisconsin
22-USC
23-Southern Illinois
24-George Mason
25-Villanova


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

1.Memphis
2.UCLA
3.North Carolina
4.Georgetown
5.Kansas
6.Washington State
7.Duke
8.Texas A&M
9.Texas
10.Tennessee
11.Wisconsin
12.Michigan State
13.Indiana
14.Marquette
15.USC
16.Louisville
17.Virginia
18.Oregon
19.Butler
20.Arizona
21.Southern Illinois
22.Pitt
23.Clemson
24.Ohio State
25.Syracuse


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

1.) UCLA
2.) North Carolina
3.) Memphis
4.) Georgetown
5.) Kansas
6.) Butler
7.) Texas A&M
8.) Texas
9.) Duke
10.) Washington St.
11.) Michigan St.
12.) Xavier
13.) Pittsburgh
14.) Tennessee
15.) Indiana
16.) BYU
17.) USC (thought this team was garbage after its win vs. San Diego, but looked really good tonight)
18.) NC State
19.) Louisville
20.) Gonzaga
21.) Marquette
22.) Clemson
23.) Villanova
24.) George Mason
25.) Seton Hall


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

No Big Red, Apelman? They're looking awesome.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Think I'm pretty satisfied with this list.

1. UCLA
2. UNC
3. Kansas
4. Memphis
5. Duke
6. Georgetown
7. Texas
8. Washington St.
9. Texas A&M
10. Michigan St.
11. Marquette
12. Louisville
13. Tennessee
14. Butler
15. Clemson
16. Indiana
17. Pittsburgh
18. Wisconsin
19. Gonzaga
20. Oregon
21. BYU
22. Ohio St.
23. Syracuse
24. Xavier
25. UConn

Honorable Mention: Arkansas, USC, NC State, Southern Illinois, Virginia


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

so did usc beat s. ill. last nite?

EDIT: yes. that means i need to adjust my rankings. some other may want to also.


----------



## raffhoops (Dec 21, 2005)

1 UCLA
2 Kansas 
3 Wisconsin
4 Pittsburgh
5 Duke
6 Texas A&M
7 Florida
8 Memphis
9 North Carolina
10 Clemson
11 Butler
12 Georgetown
13 Texas
14 Washington State
15 Ohio State
16 Kentucky
17 Oregon 
18 Seton Hall
19 Miami Fl
20 Baylor
21 Alabama
22 Boston College
23 Vanderbilt
24 New Mexico
25 St Mary's


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

How many drugs are you on there, raffhoops?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> How many drugs are you on there, raffhoops?


Yeah, Wisconsin's way too low.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

1. UCLA
2. Memphis
3. Kansas
4. UNC
5. Duke
6. Georgetown
7. Washington St.
8. Louisville
9. Texas
10. Marquette
11. Texas A&M
12. Tennessee
13. Butler
14. Mich. St.
15. Xavier
16. Indiana
17. Gonzaga
18. Southern Illinois
19. Clemson
20. Pittsburgh
21. Wisconsin
22. UConn
23. BYU
24. Missouri
25. Dayton


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Louisville lost to BYU. Do they deserve to be ranked in the top 10?

Dayton's looked average at best thus far. Do they deserve to be a top 25 team?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Again, Southern Illinois lost last night


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

add this one in. it's from one of our newest bloggers... 

And be sure to check out his blog!





SprungOnSports said:


> SprungOnSports Top 25
> 1)UCLA- Beat Maryland and Michigan State to leapfrog UNC.
> 2)UNC- Good wins, Bruins had better.
> 3)Kansas- Win over Arizona jumps them to third.
> ...


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

He's got Kansas St. in there twice, and where's BYU?


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Michigan St. lost to Duke?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

voting closed


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

TM said:


> add this one in. it's from one of our newest bloggers...
> 
> And be sure to check out his blog!


I included his votes, and I did not have KSU at 25 for him since you posted it here


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Nimreitz said:


> No Big Red, Apelman? They're looking awesome.


I'm going to use the Duke game as a measurement. I can't really use bias and put them in the top 25 when they've beat up on average competition at home.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah, but they're beating the crap out of those teams, and factoring how slow they play, that's saying a bit more. I mean, Marquette won by single digits against IUPUI and the Badgers beat them by 28. Georgia's not a terrible team, either, and they looked awfully good in that one, too. With all the teams that have been losing, I think they're very worthy to be in the top 25 right now.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

coolpohle said:


> Louisville lost to BYU. Do they deserve to be ranked in the top 10?
> 
> Dayton's looked average at best thus far. Do they deserve to be a top 25 team?


Dayton beat UofL and gave the number 1 team in the land a tough time. That says something about them.

UofL lost to a Dayton team that I think is pretty good, no need to drop them off the radar because of one loss, especially since two of their key players are injured


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Umm...maybe I'm missing something but as far as I can see Dayton's lost to George Mason, has beaten East Tennessee St., Toledo, and Southern Methodist. Unless I'm blind, they haven't played U of L or UCLA.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> Georgia's not a terrible team, either, and they looked awfully good in that one, too.


Not taking anything away from the Badgers, but you might want to rethink the statement above. They've lost like a third of their team  (although I believe Humphrey played in the Wisconsin game) since the start of the season, including Mike Mercer and Takais Brown.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Crap, I didn't know that. That sucks for them. Wisconsin's still good though. Gotta think the Badgers will play Duke closer than the 9 point spread tonight.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

9 point spread??? now is the time to place your bets


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

It opened at 8, so Duke's been taking a lot of money.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

And why not? Duke is back and the game is at Cameron. Wisconsin is just a one hit wonder that lost superstar Alando Tucker from a team that couldn't even beat UNLV in the Tournament last year. I'd probably put my entire life savings on the Blue Devils


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

i think you guys whine more about your team not getting respect more than any other team in the nation


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Actually that's not what my post was about. I was more making fun of the layman's gambling logic about this game. I don't think we've done anything to earn respect yet this year.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

TM said:


> i think you guys whine more about your team not getting respect more than any other team in the nation


What do you mean you guys? I don't even have them ranked! I'm being humble about it...please define "guys"...

I'll admit at first I thought we'd beat Duke...but in my recent posts, I've announced that Duke has the advantage. I'm not going to make a prediction, because on any given night we can shoot 30 or 60 percent from the floor.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I took Wisconsin in the 9 point spread.

I also took Indiana to cover the 10 point spread, which I'm really leary about. My other pick was Florida St. to cover the 7.5 point spread against Minnesota.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Yah zags...UW is the only team that I'm confident in as a Big Ten underdog.

Good Luck


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Wisconsin usually doesn't get a lot of love. Excluding this year, we've had some really good football teams finish the year in the top 10 yet they're not even ranked in the beginning of the season.


----------

